# Can you please help me identify this?



## eriggs (Sep 29, 2017)

I heard this on a cello in an inn last week and I can't seem to figure out which one it is.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

The theme "The Gael" for Michael Mann's "Last of the Mohicans" (1992). The song is composed by Dougie Maclean.


----------

